# MTB Headlights part II



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> i'm envious of you guys - with early sunsets and youth hockey coaching , i think i'm pretty much done with mid week rides...



Get a headlight.  I've done a couple after work rides with mine that I wouldn't have been able to do otherwise.  Mine is bar mounted, but I want to mount it to my helmet instead.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 21, 2008)

thought about it but don't feel like laying out $200 for a few weeks worth of rides


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> thought about it but don't feel like laying out $200 for a few weeks worth of rides


I bought his for $75, IIRC.  Doesn't have to be the best of the best; his is working out fine.  I think it has a 2 hour battery life.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> thought about it but don't feel like laying out $200 for a few weeks worth of rides



You can get a decent light for under $100.  This is what I have and it's given me plenty of light for riding.

http://www.beyondbikes.com/bb/itemmatrix.asp?groupcode=LIG-NR-RoadRat

Would it be nice to have more light?  Sure, but I'm just happy to get out and ride.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 21, 2008)

$200 is by no means best of the best, pretty basic actually. I'd like to check a few of these out, in talking to a few guys that i ride with theyre telling me 20w/200lumens min for the type of trails/riding that we do...anyway once hockey starts it tougher to get out and then hopefully skiing after work in the beginning of december!


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> $200 is by no means best of the best, pretty basic actually. I'd like to check a few of these out, in talking to a few guys that i ride with theyre telling me 20w/200lumens min for the type of trails/riding that we do...anyway once hockey starts it tougher to get out and then hopefully skiing after work in the beginning of december!


Wasn't claiming $200 was best either.  But when I talked to the guys at Country Sports in Canton before making my purchase, they assured me that even this basic light that I bought would be useful for after work rides needing only an hour or two of headlight usage.  They had lights that were a lot more than $200, so I'm familiar with that.  But some light is certainly better than none at all, right?


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 21, 2008)

please don't think i'm arguing here - this is something that i keep pondering, questioning, researching so i'm just bouncing thoughts around


severine said:


> But some light is certainly better than none at all, right?


I'm not so sure - the feedback i've been getting and my thoughts are that the riding i'm doing in daylight is pretty challenging for me - the only way i would feel comfortable doing the same trails at night is i would want it to be lit pretty shtinkin' well so i don't bust my a$$! belive me if i thought i'd be statisfied and safe spending $75 i'd have done it!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 21, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> please don't think i'm arguing here - this is something that i keep pondering, questioning, researching so i'm just bouncing thoughts around
> 
> I'm not so sure - the feedback i've been getting and my thoughts are that the riding i'm doing in daylight is pretty challenging for me - the only way i would feel comfortable doing the same trails at night is i would want it to be lit pretty shtinkin' well so i don't bust my a$$! belive me if i thought i'd be statisfied and safe spending $75 i'd have done it!



My $75ish light is pretty bright.  I wouldn't want to take it on any really technical trails that I wasn't already intimately familiar with though.  I'm fine with scaling back the challenge a bit if it means I get out.  I'm hoping, for next season, to get an additional light that's at least as bright for my helmet and leaving the one I have on my bars.  That should be a good combination that I'll be comfortable with in most terrain.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 21, 2008)

IMO, 10W halogen puts out enough light for not too fast riding on trails you're familiar with.
I have a 15W and I could ride the same summer trails almost the same way... maybe a little slower. But I knew that if I was riding new trails I'd prefer a brighter light.


----------



## tequiladoug (Oct 21, 2008)

I bought a niterider HID several years back, on sale for around $250 shipped...a little heavy but so much brighter then halogens and almost all LED's - so much so I cant even tell if my 80 lumen led bar light is on or not.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 21, 2008)

These aren't really designed for increasing visibility on off road use, but it might be ok for fire roads.  I basically use them for making sure I'm seen on doing some road rides after work.  Company is decent.  Never had any problems with them but the equipment isn't all that rugged. http://www.ledshoppe.com/ledproductothers.htm


----------



## Gremf (Oct 23, 2008)

I ended up getting a dual purpose light.  Helmet mount for off road riding and a bar mount for commuting.

It's pretty good, the Light & Motion Solo Logic.


----------



## Marc (Oct 29, 2008)

Make your own.  15W halogen lights are dirt feckin cheap.


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 17, 2008)

lights on chainlove now!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 17, 2008)

my primary is the Night Rider Digital Evolution...sick light, helmet mount (much better visability ahead than bar mount)  and my back up is dual bar mount Nightstick by Vistalight...not bad, will get you home when the helmet light dies....


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 17, 2008)

pulled the CL trigger on one of these

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...toreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Front Lights

$98 shipped with bar and helmet mount - now that ski seasons right around the corner - doh'p


----------



## bvibert (Nov 17, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> pulled the CL trigger on one of these
> 
> http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...toreid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Front Lights
> 
> $98 shipped with bar and helmet mount - now that ski seasons right around the corner - doh'p



Cool, let us know how you like it!


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 26, 2008)

Light and Motion Solo Logic NiMh - got it from chainlove like it says above, 390(!) lumens for under  a hundred bucks can't go wrong. The only issue was the included helmet mount didn't ship so i used the bar mount - a little freaky on log overs, ramps, ladders etc. as as soon as the front wheels lifts, the light is gone - helmet mount is on it's way as CL /SAC customer service rocks! light/charger is no frills and was still going strong at 1-1/2 + hrs. MY batteries died before the lights! It's rated at 2 hr run time at highbeam, can be focused, shoots plenty far enough for twisty stuff at decent speed, and has good spread also. the guys i was riding with had LED NR minewts and a trinewt. the L&M outshone the minewt (150ish l's) by far, but not as good as the trinewt (500? l's) duhhh. the halogen is definately different - much warmer/yellow - than the  white LED's but i don't know if that's a bad thing as long as your not one of those guys that has  to have the latest and greatest technolgy. seems like exactly what i was looking for -  big value. oh yeah the light itself is pretty small maybe 1-1/4" dia and real light, the battery doesn't seem too bad  either and the notched design attached real nice to my seat post.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

I ended up grabbing a Princeton Tec Switchback 2, refurbished for $60 from EMS to use on my helmet.  It should be a good compliment for the light I already have for my bars.  The lithium ion battery is WAY lighter than the lead acid from my other light.  I'm pumped to do some night riding this season.


----------



## Jisch (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a Trailtech HID light. Cheapest non-CL HID out there. Its a bit heavy, but it seems to be pretty durable (I've tested that way more times than I care to remember). 

John


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> Light and Motion Solo Logic NiMh - got it from chainlove like it says above, 390(!) lumens for under  a hundred bucks can't go wrong. The only issue was the included helmet mount didn't ship so i used the bar mount - a little freaky on log overs, ramps, ladders etc. as as soon as the front wheels lifts, the light is gone - helmet mount is on it's way as CL /SAC customer service rocks!



This light is back on chainlove right now for anyone interested.  The description specifically states that it does not include a helmet mount though.


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 10, 2009)

...and i'm still waiting for my helmet mount - reminds me i'll email them again!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> ...and i'm still waiting for my helmet mount - reminds me i'll email them again!



I'm assuming you're the reason that the description now specifically notes that there is no helmet mount included.


----------



## gorgonzola (Feb 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm assuming you're the reason that the description now specifically notes that there is no helmet mount included.



:beer: me an whoever else ordered the last time around - apparently light & motion didn't ship any of the orders with light mounts. i had checked around the holidays to see if they were available and there was half a dozen sites stocking them for 20-25 beans. i just checked again and could only find one so i ordered it for $32 shipped. sux but i figure worst case if cl/bc comes through i'll have a spare


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2009)

Never hurts to have a spare.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> This light is back on chainlove right now for anyone interested.  The description specifically states that it does not include a helmet mount though.



Back up again for any interested night riders.  Don't wait until the fall when it starts getting dark earlier, otherwise you might not be able to find any deals...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

Night riding season is upon us again.  Who's ready?

This little light has been getting good reviews.  It supposedly has the performance of much more expensive lights at a fraction of the cost.

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=138&zenid=2vqh5p1uro8om2nf48gplp40u1


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Night riding season is upon us again.  Who's ready?
> 
> This little light has been getting good reviews.  It supposedly has the performance of much more expensive lights at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=138&zenid=2vqh5p1uro8om2nf48gplp40u1



I'm one step ahead of you. Mine should be here soon! Might even order a second one.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> I'm one step ahead of you. Mine should be here soon! Might even order a second one.



I figured that's the one you got.  Let us know how it looks when you get it in!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Good price on Princeton Tec Switchback 3 lights on Chainlove.com right now.  I have the switchback 2 and am happy with it so far.


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2009)

Bought the Busch and Mueller Ixon Iq light from Peter White Cycles (bike shop in NH).  40 lux on high setting, 4 AA's will last about 5 hours, plus it has a lower power mode with 10 lux brightness that'll last about 20 hours.  Used it in the brevet and it worked excellent.  I am going to take it MTB'ing soon to see how it is on the trails.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Night riding season is upon us again.  Who's ready?
> 
> This little light has been getting good reviews.  It supposedly has the performance of much more expensive lights at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=138&zenid=2vqh5p1uro8om2nf48gplp40u1



I rode with woodcore last night who is sporting two of the above lights, one on the bars and one on his helmet.  They are indeed very bright!  Noticeably brighter than my Switchback 2.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 26, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I rode with woodcore last night who is sporting two of the above lights, one on the bars and one on his helmet.  They are indeed very bright!  Noticeably brighter than my Switchback 2.



I am really impressed with these lights. They are bright as hell and made my first night ride a super pleasurable experience. I'm not sure how durable they will be but time will tell and for the price even if they do go down, it won't be too painful to replace one or both for that matter.


----------



## Greg (Sep 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Night riding season is upon us again.  Who's ready?
> 
> This little light has been getting good reviews.  It supposedly has the performance of much more expensive lights at a fraction of the cost.
> 
> http://www.geomangear.com/index.php...ducts_id=138&zenid=2vqh5p1uro8om2nf48gplp40u1





bvibert said:


> I rode with woodcore last night who is sporting two of the above lights, one on the bars and one on his helmet.  They are indeed very bright!  Noticeably brighter than my Switchback 2.





WoodCore said:


> I am really impressed with these lights. They are bright as hell and made my first night ride a super pleasurable experience. I'm not sure how durable they will be but time will tell and for the price even if they do go down, it won't be too painful to replace one or both for that matter.



Now you're talking. With a price like that, I could get into night riding. WC - do you feel two is necessary, or would one suffice? I do like the idea of a simultaneous helmet and bar mounted lights though.


----------



## Marc (Sep 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Now you're talking. With a price like that, I could get into night riding. WC - do you feel two is necessary, or would one suffice? I do like the idea of a simultaneous helmet and bar mounted lights though.



In my experience, it's nice, but not necessary.  I'd want a helmet mount in addition to handlebars for trails I don't know really well, but even so, when I did the 24 hour race I just had a handlebar light and it was fine, and I didn't know that trail extremely well.

Some of the trails around here though, I've been riding for so many years I could probably ride them on a clear night with a good moon with no auxillary light at all.

I'm sure personal preference comes into play big time though.  I'd try without first and then go from there.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2009)

You could probably get away with just one on the helmut but riding with two is the way to go. I have them with me so you'll have to check them out tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Now you're talking. With a price like that, I could get into night riding. WC - do you feel two is necessary, or would one suffice? I do like the idea of a simultaneous helmet and bar mounted lights though.



Starting out with one should be fine.  I'd recommend one mounted to the helmet to start out with.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> WC - do you feel two is necessary, or would one suffice? I do like the idea of a simultaneous helmet and bar mounted lights though.



From my experience this evening one of these lights on the helmet is more than adequate for quality trail illumination. Regardless, running two of these is ultimately the way to go for sure.


----------

